# best safety harness



## deerhunter33 (Aug 23, 2015)

need a complete safety harness system--prefer lightweight--tangle free!!!  does anyone offer a complete kit including a climbing belt for hanging stands & line mans rope for climbing safety. thanks for the advice


----------



## Michael1952 (Aug 23, 2015)

*safety harness*

Hunter Safety System is about as good as it gets


----------



## bassfishga (Aug 25, 2015)

Muddy Outdoors has options. I have last years model and it is super light weight. http://www.gomuddy.com/product-category/products/safety-systems/harnesses-safety/


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Jan 11, 2016)

Persona choice really. I have different versions of HSS brands and like them


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 11, 2016)

I love my Hunter Safety System, lightweight, but VERY VERY QUIET!!! It is all black 

http://ads.midwayusa.com/product/21...LYIquc-Itci84qUPWFyg4jw6Yb3IT1VtqbxoChPjw_wcB


----------



## Bama B (Jan 11, 2016)

Muddy ultra light all day. But have used HSS both good harness


----------



## elfiii (Jan 19, 2016)

Summit Seat o' the Pants

http://www.summitstands.com/harnesses


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Feb 24, 2016)

I prefer HSS for their safety vest and optional accessories.


----------



## Troy Butler (Feb 25, 2016)

I went to a rock climbing harness, have never looked back.


----------



## shdw633 (Mar 5, 2016)

I got a pair of the Tree Spider Safety Harness Bib's and I love it.  It's like you don't even have a safety harness on.  I even use them when I'm not in a treestand, I just take the safety strap off and they become a regular set of camo bibs.  I am going to try and get the lightweight set this season which is just the pants as opposed to bib overalls.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 12, 2016)

I've been using a Muddy harness for the last 5 years and have nothing but great things to say about it.


----------



## decatur dawg (Mar 15, 2016)

Do any of you guys face the tree while wearing your harness?  I am ready to upgrade and my old gorilla harness just didn't seem to cut it.


----------

